# Holiness of God by R. C. Sproul (free audio download).



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 1, 2011)

Free Downloads on christianaudio - Audiobooks, MP3, M4B, iPhone Apps, Free Downloads!

This book is one of the books I have used as a primary teaching tool when I disciple others. I have copies of the book, the DVD series, and the audio. Everyone ought to have a copy of this. 

And it is free right now for download. Woo Hoo!


----------



## LeeD (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. This book helped me realize that I really had a low view of God. I agree that everyone should read it.


----------

